# Southern California Retriever Club



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Derby placements - 
1st Rosie/Bennetts
2nd Manny/Gierman
3rd Georgie/Daley
4th Dude/Lavin
RJ Rudy/Patopea
J's Ranger/Pennington
Shiner/van der Lee
Scarlet/Pleasant

Congrats to all!

Open callbacks to water blind - 12 dogs

4, 10, 12, 14, 15, 24, 29, 30, 33, 41, 54, 57


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

The same 12 dogs back for the last series Open.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Unofficial back to AM 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] series
1,3,4,5,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,20,24,25,26,28,29,32,34,35,36,37,38,39


----------



## PATG (Dec 4, 2013)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Derby placements -
> 1st Rosie/Bennetts
> 2nd Manny/Gierman
> 3rd Georgie/Daley
> ...


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open placements? It's over. Q starts tomorrow.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Open placings -

1st Lacy/Zahornacky - new FC AFC
2nd Haley/Sargenti - new FC
3rd Dallas/Kolstad
4th Luna/Sargenti
RJ Nell/Niles
J's Rusty/van der Lee
Guide/Sargenti
Maddie/Lavin
Lilly/Sargenti

Congrats to all!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Wow -- I am so excited for all my friends who did so well in the Open. But Grandpup Lacy winning it to complete her FC-AFC puts me over the top.
Congratulations to all of you that finished, and big, big hugs to Lacy, Tammy and Fred. I sure miss not being able to be there to see you all compete in person, but am there in spirit. 

Glenda


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the Open placements and 'Jams


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Super Congratulations to Tammy & Lacy!! 

-Danielle


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

OMG! Tammy, I'm so happy for you and Fred and Lacey!!!!
Congratulations on your win and your FC AFC title!

I got this wonderful news from your breeder Janet Wood up north here at the Master National 
at Clear Creek in Corning

Debbie Tandoc


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOOHOO! Knew you two could do it! Congratulations.
Suzanne B


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats to everyone, but have to join the Golden Band Wagon.
Super Congrats to Lacy and Tammy and Fred. Been following your little girl since you first posted her on your website. I sensed that you thought she was something special as a pup.
Colleen


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to last series Amateur water marks - 12 dogs

1, 4, 9, 11, 12, 15, 19, 24, 25, 26, 34, 38


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Big congratulations to Lacy, Tammy and Fred.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

All the way from Ohio and Florida....a big congratulations. I don't know Lacey but a friend judged her a couple of years ago and said....WOW! The real deal and, indeed she is.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Posted on that other place..Facebook..  ..but have to say it on RTF as well, .......Huge Congrats, Pom Poms Up! etc etc!...."Lacy", Tammy, and Fred"... 

Best kind of news..

Judy


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

*Can anyone give me Qual results and Am results. THANKS*

Can anyone give me Qual results and Am results. THANKS


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur results -

1st Bobby/Ahlgren
2nd Lil/Koeth
3rd Kimber/Zellner
4th Rusty/van der Lee
RJ Lexie/Adams
J's Gracie/Adams
Comet/Zellner
Dallas/Kolstad
Maui/Zellner
Blue/Gierman
Lacy/Zahornacky

Congrats to all!


----------

